# What will the ASX All Ords be come year end?



## Realist (7 June 2006)

Okay 3 questions for our resident experts....

The ASX All ords is 4982 as we speak.

What will it be June 30 2006?

December 30 2006?

June 30 2010 ?  



I'll answer later after some more thought....


----------



## Sean K (7 June 2006)

5000

5400

We could be all dead by 2010!


----------



## professor_frink (7 June 2006)

4800

6000

2500


----------



## bowser (7 June 2006)

4710

5100

5500 (pulling itself out of a slump)


----------



## jet-r (7 June 2006)

4900

5600

????


----------



## michael_selway (7 June 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> 4800
> 
> 6000
> 
> 2500




Hehe thats what i think about as well, 

stock market crash 2007 or 2008?

thx

MS


----------



## blueroo (7 June 2006)

5100

5492

7037

All calculated scientifically of course!


----------



## Realist (7 June 2006)

I'll go 

June 30 2006 : 5031
Dec 30 2006 : 5279
June 30 2010 : 6783
June 30 2100 : 1792031


----------



## professor_frink (7 June 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> Hehe thats what i think about as well,
> 
> stock market crash 2007 or 2008?
> 
> ...




The crash will be on the 3rd of April 2008. The XJO will be at 7965 when it happens. How do I know this? I have a time machine folks  
It's not quite as cool as the back to the future one, but it's still pretty good


----------



## wayneL (7 June 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> 4800
> 
> 6000
> 
> 2500




hehe I like how you think PF


----------



## son of baglimit (7 June 2006)

june ..... 4900

dec ...... 5200

2010 .... 7930 - with NMS making up 14% of the all ords


----------



## professor_frink (7 June 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> hehe I like how you think PF




Thought you'd like that one!


----------



## Smurf1976 (7 June 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> The crash will be on the 3rd of April 2008. The XJO will be at 7965 when it happens. How do I know this? I have a time machine folks
> It's not quite as cool as the back to the future one, but it's still pretty good



Do you have to wait for lightning to strike to use the time machine? Or have you got your hands on some plutonium...


----------



## professor_frink (7 June 2006)

I may have a small amount   When you travel into the future it's very easy to get! There was a commodities boom back in '06 when everyone dug it up and sold it to the highest bidder so it's everywhere! Gotta make sure you take stockpiles when travelling back in time but


----------



## sarahmeehan3 (7 June 2006)

My thoughts.

I believe we will enter a bull run mid July that will drive the market towards 6000 year end.

the worlds hidden problems will not emerge until next year around June 2007.

The hidden inflation for example in our country is actually running at 5%.
this will have big effect next year.

My thoughts only

regards

Sarah


----------



## bullmarket (8 June 2006)

I still think XJO will settle in the 4800-5000 range in the next few months as I posted a few weeks ago.

Bernancke hinted at fresh inflation concerns earlier this week which means interest rates could continue to rise a little more in the US.

I'm still not expecting a crash since my interpretation of the average market PER's spreadsheet I posted a few weeks back is that our market, while looking a little pricey, is not grossly overvalued.  There could be a brief July (new financial year rally) but I suspect it would be short lived.

So my crystal ball, tea leaves, rabbit's foot and most importantly gut prediction for XJO for Dec 31 is that it will be between 4800-5000 but probably closer to 5000 than 4800.

And it's good to see that the traditionally defensive LPT sector (XPJ) has virtually recovered to very close to its all time high after falling in sympathy with the rest of the market in early May 

cheers

bullmarket


----------



## nizar (8 June 2006)

Realist said:
			
		

> Okay 3 questions for our resident experts....
> 
> The ASX All ords is 4982 as we speak.
> 
> ...




June 30 2006: 4700
December 30 2006: 5500


----------



## Realist (7 July 2006)

It closed at 5,034.00 on June 30th

Realist wins the first prize!!


----------

